# Crazy Cameras



## johnboy24

Has anyone dealt with an internet sales company called " Crazy Cameras"( web address "crazycameras.co.uk").

They appear to hail from the USA.

What experience have you had with them and how long did it take to deliver to UK address?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Tom Radford

Thier prices seem crazy!!!

They are asking Â£1316.99 for a Nikon D200 DSLR body only. I recently sold my mint conditon one for Â£400. I bought it brand new 2 years ago for Â£800. You can buy them on better known websites new for Â£600-700 ish

Looks dodgy to me, but never used them.

What are you after, I may be able to tell you a better place to get it.


----------



## johnboy24

Greetings Tom.

Thanks for your comments.

I have blown them out now as the lens I want I need by friday 18.09.2009 and they cannot deliver before then. Also it may come from the USA which would probably mean I would get fleeced for import taxes etc.

I am after a Canon EF 70-300 IS USM lens, "camerbox.co.uk" have one @ Â£380 delivered next day and hail from Oxfordshire, not too far from me.

If you know of any cheaper I would appreciate your info.

John B.


----------



## Tom Radford

I cant find it any cheaper than camerabox, and crazy-camera's price seems to be reasonable. Maybe its just some of the harder to get things the prices are silly on.

Warehouse express is over Â£400, but they are great for quick dispatch and have a good reputation.

Camerabox have very mixed reviews as can be seen here

CameraBox

Crazy cameras also have a very mixed review

Crazy Cameras 1

Crazy Cameras 2

Warehouse Express has always been top of the tree although slightly more expensive.

The reviews are mainly positive, but with a few bad remarks, although having looked through them, most of these are silly things like them asking for a photocopy of a passport for a dodgy credit card transaction

WE

If it were me, I'd pay the extra from WE and have peace of mind, but of course its up to you. I have bought several things including lenses from them and never had a problem, with the items arriving when they said they would. Never had experience with the other two though so cant comment fairly.


----------



## jeffvader

PM'd you with some other lens information.

Here are a couple of companies I used http://www.equipmentexpress.co.uk/ http://www.simplyelectronics.net


----------



## johnboy24

Thanks to all those who have given me very sound advise.

I have now ordered the lens from a very reliable known seller and should have it by Friday.


----------

